# I was robbed last night!



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

This morning I went out to get my gear in shape for the arrival of bees this weekend, and some of it was GONE! Not much, no, but beekeepers tend to know their gear, and some of mine has been taken. It was there last night, but gone today. 

Some dishonest person has ripped me off, and it was likely someone who lives close too me as I am not on a main street. 

It was not the loss of 2-3 boxes and a cover that bothers me: I would have given those away had anybody asked. I have more boxes than I need and I would just as soon see somebody get some use out of them: I gave some away to a beginner just last Fall. No, what BOTHERS me is that a thief was in my yard last night under cover of last night's storm. 

And that bothers me a lot.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

It would bother me as well - it is a horrible feeling to be "violated" like that. I'm so sorry for your loss. Maybe a dog who will bark and alert you to intruders?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I HAVE a dog: who was warm and dry inside with me! 


Well, I would like to think they got the gear that was falling apart: sorting the good from the bad was one of this spring's jobs. They did not take very much: I can HOPE they gave up on trying to find anything good!


I have a Bee Corner instead of a proper Bee Yard as the city puts a limit on how many hives I may keep. And the gear was used when I bought it 20 years ago. It is not the value that bothers me: it is the presence of a thief that bothers me.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Thieves suck, I can't say what else I think about them on here.Bought more replacement tools today for what I had stolen a month ago.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I was "robbed" last year too.

I had a swarm trap sitting on top of a utility box by an electric substation. (Now mind you, I did NOT have permission, but had a note saying what the box was, with my name and phone number and to call me if they didn't want it there.)
My swarm trap consisted of a cardboard paper ream box, a frame of old comb, with the cardboard box wrapped in plastic and a piece of carpet over top of the box to keep the sun off of it as well as to somewhat camouflage it.
I had checked several times on the trap and noticed bees were checking it out. The one day I stopped after work and noticed that it now contained a swarm so figured I would wait until dusk to go over, cover the hole, bring them home to their new location and then transfer them to a real hive the following day.
While I was checking and noticed a swarm had moved in, several cars passed by (this is in a back road location in a very rural area).
I went home and several hours later returned to get my swarm - and everything was gone! I did look around the area thinking whomever had driven past and saw me, came back to look, and for whatever reason decided to pick up the box and throw it somewhere just to be mean.
I would assume whomever took it was a beekeeper - as most people are afraid of bees let alone picking up a cardboard box full of bees. No loss for me other than my time and a frame of drawn comb.
I figure what goes around, comes around and karma is alive and well. So the thief will get their discipline at some point.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm sorry Terri, that's just creepy!
Can you install a motion detector light?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Michael W. Smith said:


> I was "robbed" last year too.
> 
> I had a swarm trap sitting on top of a utility box by an electric substation. (Now mind you, I did NOT have permission, but had a note saying what the box was, with my name and phone number and to call me if they didn't want it there.)
> My swarm trap consisted of a cardboard paper ream box, a frame of old comb, with the cardboard box wrapped in plastic and a piece of carpet over top of the box to keep the sun off of it as well as to somewhat camouflage it.
> ...


Remember when you called the cops on the kid trespassing on your property?

You shouldn't of had your box where it didn't belong and the cops should've been called to keep you in line.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

roadless said:


> I'm sorry Terri, that's just creepy!
> Can you install a motion detector light?


Huh.

I wonder if they have battery motion detector lights: I have no power out to that area. I will think about it!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

They have solar motion detector lights. I have several in my back yard, bought at Harbor Frieght.

Mon


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I believe I will look into motion lights.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Good, I hope it works out for you.
All kinds of critters scatter with light!


----------

